# Solar eclipse



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Anybody in az or west coast watching the solar eclipse?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

saw it here in colorado. looks great in a mirror, although it's only 80%. I hear it's 100% in Australia!
Mod: move this to off topic.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Totally moving this to off-topic because I'm jealous I live where I can't see it









Not really, but I do wish I could have. I <3 space stuff.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved. I watched it from northern california. Badass for sure!


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

I was able to get about 75% in Phoenix 
Used some tint from work to see it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

With my gnex...


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

The one day it's been cloudy all week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

A couple from my real camera...


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

yeah here was was going to hit basically at sunset so we didn't bother to watch it. Those are some cool pictures. I take it was a special lens?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

I took this pic yesterday in San Diego










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## chiquitagu (May 24, 2012)

anuncios gratis anuncios gratis inmobiliaria y anuncios clasificados


----------



## BBrad (May 23, 2012)

mentose457 said:


> A couple from my real camera...


 I couldnt see it in mississippi







But great photos


----------

